

Darkest Dungeon's Affliction System - kelukelugames
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/244480/Game_Design_Deep_Dive_Darkest_Dungeons_Affliction_System.php/

======
siliconc0w
It's a neat mechanic but they might have cranked the lever too hard. I found
myself frustrated with the game even though I liked a lot of things about it.
It feels like an abusive relationship. I want to like you, game, but you abuse
the shit out of me with endless ways to wipe my party on like the second
level. Maybe reach for some 'old school' game design and make the game easy at
first and then more difficult.

~~~
kelukelugames
How many hours have you put into it? It's a lot easier after figuring out that
all low class adventurers are expendable.

------
listic
'Shamil Basayev, Occultist' ...what?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamil_Basayev](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamil_Basayev)

That must be the development version with dummy characters.

